# International Health Insurance ?



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Earlier I was watching a YouTube video by a guy visiting Mexico on his way to Costa Rica. He made a statement regarding the need to prove his 'international health insurance' to gain entry to Costa Rica. I suppose such a thing makes some sense for business people and such - but for tourists ? I could almost picture proof of a return ticket as an alternative...

I wonder if such a thing is 'in the cards' for even simple US <-> Mexico travels. (That might cut down on the US migration problem). Similar to temporary auto insurance - do you think there is/will be 'temporary international health insurance' ? Like on a trip by trip basis ? Perhaps everyone will need a 'health passport' ? Maybe they can simply insert the passport sub dermally... I'm kind of glad we have no immediate plans to travel outside Mexico.


----------

